# Dazed and confused



## William200765 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello From A torched heart going through a "live in Separation" Dazed and confused with so many questions.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, and do share with us, of your scorched heart.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!
You have been automatically enrolled in the TAM "Lead Zeppelin oblique reference club".


----------



## William200765 (Nov 22, 2019)

I didn't think this was a serious place


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @William200765.

Sorry about the unhelpful comment your post received. It has been dealt with.

Tell us your story when you are ready in the appropriate section of TAM.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

William200765 said:


> I didn't think this was a serious place


It's as serious as a gallows pole.


----------

